# Push-ups/ Sit-ups



## TKDKid (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm looking for a good workout to do in order to increase the number of sit-ups and push-ups I can do. Anyone out there have any good suggestions?


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 3, 2005)

ahh, how about .. push-ups and sit-ups. And then, more push-ups and sit-ups

Actually, one suggestion someone made here a while back it to periodically through the day, drop and do a rep-set of the exercise. Although, I haven't tried that myself, it does seem like a good idea. Every hour or so do 20 pushups. Gives the muscles time to rest ... but keep working them. Of course, this would be in addition to your daily workout. Last thought, be sure to take a day off every now and then, to give the body a rest period.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2005)

I read that the order in which you work your abs makes a huge difference in strength and definition.  I believe it was something like obliques first, lower abs second, mid abs third, upper abs fourth, followed non-specific overall abdominal exercise to work them all together.  Not sure where I read that nor of its validity, but I have noticed a difference in overall abdominal strength by focusing on different areas of them before working them all together.

 I think it's the same thing for push-ups.  Explore different hand positions with a trainer.  Having your hands wider or more narrow, turning fingers in versus out, elevating the feet, yogic pushups - all of these things work your pecs in different ways thus increasing/enhancing their strength.

 I recommend getting the advice of a professional personal trainer and/or physical therapist who can see you in person, though.


----------



## lonecoyote (Oct 3, 2005)

Working the antagonistic muscles of any exercise has helped me break through plateaus. I wanted to do more pull ups and had reached a plateau so I did heavy shoulder and military presses which are the opposite motion pushing off of that muscle area pushing instead of pulling and it helped. opposite of your abs would be lower back (careful) deadlifts, cable pulley rows, etc. and opposite of pushups would be upper back wide grip pullups, lat pulldowns, bent over rows. Don't know the science behind it or if many people do it, just worked for me.


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 3, 2005)

Checkout www.trainforstrength.com 
 Click on workouts, and read some of what they have.

 Serious workouts.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I read that the order in which you work your abs makes a huge difference in strength and definition. I believe it was something like obliques first, lower abs second, mid abs third, upper abs fourth, followed non-specific overall abdominal exercise to work them all together.


Can you say more about this?

I'm working upper abs one day, lower two days later, obliques two days later...so doing abs thrice a week, focusing on a different aspect each time. I'm not doing anything explicit for "mid-abs". But, I've been wodnering if I should hit them harder.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2005)

What have you been doing so far? I'd try varying the sit-ups--legs up, frog legs, etc.--and the push-ups--arms wide, arms narrow, between chairs, etc.--and see if the variety helps.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Can you say more about this?
> 
> I'm working upper abs one day, lower two days later, obliques two days later...so doing abs thrice a week, focusing on a different aspect each time. I'm not doing anything explicit for "mid-abs". But, I've been wodnering if I should hit them harder.


 I'll look for the article, but it was years ago I read it and verified it with my physical therapist.

 However, I'm pretty certain you should be doing all abs in the same day/same session.


----------



## mantis (Oct 3, 2005)

TKDKid said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a good workout to do in order to increase the number of sit-ups and push-ups I can do. Anyone out there have any good suggestions?


 always use different exercises and rotate between em..
 use leg raises and try to hold up your legs about 6-9 inches from the ground.. do it for 10 seconds and do it for a couple of times, then increase the time over the days
 as for push ups, try doing the push-up and clap as you go up... i dont know what this exercise is called.. but when you push up, push hard enough to get off the ground and try to clap your hands and go back in push-up position..


----------



## rutherford (Oct 3, 2005)

They're just called Clap Pushups, and they're wicked fun.



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> I think it's the same thing for push-ups.  Explore different hand positions with a trainer.  Having your hands wider or more narrow, turning fingers in versus out, elevating the feet, yogic pushups - all of these things work your pecs in different ways thus increasing/enhancing their strength.



I don't know about the order of excercise, but I'm definitely getting improvement on my max pushups by working my triceps more.  I noticed that when approaching failure, those were the muscles I was having the most trouble with.  So, I've been doing a lot of diamond and other close grip pushups and then finishing with a set done with really wide hands.

Find your weak spots and make them STRONG.


----------



## searcher (Oct 3, 2005)

You can also do a negative style push-up and sit-up.   You also might want to go to the nearest Navy recruiting stationa and pick up a BUD/S warning order.   It is the prep workout for Navy Seals.   It is a 12 week program and it works wonders.


----------



## Tgace (Oct 3, 2005)

If you want to be able to do more push ups/sit ups....do more push ups/sit ups. Thats it.


----------



## mantis (Oct 3, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> If you want to be able to do more push ups/sit ups....do more push ups/sit ups. Thats it.


 sounds simple and easy enough..
 i wanna make more money.. what do i do?


----------



## Tgace (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats the military's approach....


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 3, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> If you want to be able to do more push ups/sit ups....do more push ups/sit ups. Thats it.


I knew with enough perserverence, you'd come around to my way of thinkin'.


----------



## TX_BB (Oct 4, 2005)

For the push ups try weighted push ups use a vest or try the weight bench.

For the sit-ups try incline sit-ups using slow repitions.


----------

